# Thieves' World d20 [Jubal's Hawkmasks] Full-- Alts welcome



## MummyKitty (Nov 28, 2005)

“_Jubal of Sanctuary seeks sell-swords and other men of talent to apply for his Hawkmasks, an organization that provides strength through numbers and allows its members freedom to pursue their business in Sanctuary.  Those interested should discreetly congregate at the Vulgar Unicorn on the eve of the fourth Orulsday of Breen for further instructions…_”​
Thus begins my PbP Thieves’ World game, set in the “classic” time period of the original series, also known as the Rankene Age. Magic is more prevalent, and the epic characters that made the series famous – Jubal, Tempus, Lythande, Hanse, One Thumb and more are still roaming the streets of Sanctuary.  Expect some gritty action… we won’t go into too much graphic detail but there may be some violent scenes, illegal activity and possible hints of mature subject matter.  So, mature players would probably be best.  Anyone interested in playing please post here or e-mail me.

*Various and sundry details:*

*The adventure is currently full, but if you're interested in being an alternate, let me know.*

You don’t have to know anything about Thieves’ World to play in this game! I have created some characters that you can choose from.  If you want to create your own character, great!  Here are some basic ground rules.

*Allowed books:* Green Ronin’s Thieves’ World PhB will be used for character creation.  Other character classes and backgrounds from Shadowspawn’s Guide to Sanctuary will also be considered.  I will also consider allowing fighting, thieving and poisoning skills and feats from other publications, if they fit with my vision of Thieves’ World and your character concept-- just let me know what you’re thinking.  Magic will be restricted to what is allowed in the Thieves’ World PHB for now.

Character stats can be generated using a 30 point buy.  Characters can have six levels in any base class or cross class mix of base classes.  It’s possible that may allow qualification for prestige class levels (only Thieves’ World PHB prestige classes are allowed, of course).  You get max hit points at first level, but roll your hit points for other levels on Invisible Castle (invisiblecastle.com) and provide the link to your rolls (you get CON bonus each level of course).

*Recommended Classes:* I’ll allow any class if you can come up with a background that would have your character wanting to work for Jubal, Sanctuary’s crime lord.  Keep in mind that Jubal is mistrustful to downright hostile against those who use magic.  Mages, Initiates or Priests, etc. should have some kind of cover story or be posing as rogues or sell-swords.  Fighters, thieves, survivors, gladiators, rangers, barbarians, etc. are all ideal.

*Starting possessions:* Magic items are not common in Thieves’ World.  I’ll allow a maximum of three special (or masterwork) items of low power, one of medium power plus one low, or one of high power.  For example, one could have three +1 items, a +2 item and a minor item, or one +3 item.  The more unique and interesting the description or history of the item, the more likely I’ll allow it.  In addition, if the item is powerful, but difficult to use (or even cursed) that will also knock it down from high to medium or medium to low.  I want to leave some freedom for players to come up with unique trinkets or weapons for their characters without being too restrictive, but I also don’t want any uber-weapons or items.  Characters can have almost any non-magic (not masterwork) item within reason.  Actual wealth, in terms of coins or jewelry, should be limited, otherwise there wouldn’t be an incentive to work for someone else.  Let’s say you can start with your maximum that a first level character would have in spending money (you don’t need to use that to buy your starting gear). 

*Character background:*  I’d like players to come up with interesting backgrounds for their characters.  This can include contacts as outlined in the Thieves’ World PHB. I’ll consider allowing the famous characters of the series as contacts if your character’s background warrants it.  Again, I have characters you can use, who will already have contacts made up too. Your background can be as long or short as you want.  Just a few sentences will be fine, and I can help you with this if you wish. Though certain details about your character will be public knowledge (after all, at sixth level you will be somewhat known within the city), you may want to keep some parts of your background secret until it’s revealed during the course of the game.

*Thieves’ World experience:*  You don’t need to have any experience or knowledge of the Thieves’ World universe to play.  However, please let me know if you do have experience playing in the setting (either the new Green Ronin materials or the old Chaosium / FASA materials) or if you have read the novels and short stories, etc.

*Overall Campaign Background:* Thieves’ World takes place in the city of Sanctuary, a backwater hive of scum and villany full of intrigue, crime and magic. It’s a gritty setting where just about anything can be bought and sold (including drugs and human slaves).  Powerful religious cults clash, sometimes openly, in the streets.  Powerful and mysterious wizards make their homes in or near the city. Spies and agents of two rival powers, the mighty Rankene Empire and the Kingdom of Ilsig, often trade daggers or sell secrets in the bedchambers of brothels or the palace.  Currently Prince Kadakithis rules Sanctuary; a young, idealistic member of the Rankene royal family who was sent to Sanctuary to get him out of the way of the Emperor’s palace intrigues.  Through his elite “Hell Hound” guards, he keeps the peace and cracks down on criminal activities as best he can.  Jubal, an ex-slave who escaped and became a gladiator, then crime lord, is the unofficial “mayor” of the city and controls a vast network of informants, spies and sell-swords, including his “hawkmasks”.  Hawkmasks are his elite fighters and wear actual blue leather hawkmasks as they make their rounds in the city.  This brazen showing of force is usually enough to get them anything they want as long as they don’t clash openly with the city guard (or with rival gangs).

NOTE: There are no “alignments” in Thieves’ World.  Players can behave however they like, however, just remember there is law in the city and there are consequences for various actions.  Even though this is a city of thieves and other desperate individuals, you aren’t going to generally be able to get away with a murder spree or stealing from everyone in sight.  Also, I’m not going to encourage player versus player combat but, hey, it could happen.  In any event, due to the special combat rules (see next paragraph), fighting is not always the best way to approach a problem…

*Game Mechanics:* This game uses d20 rules (I’ll roll all dice and describe the results). We’ll be using a damage threshold system that will allow even a high level character to be taken down by a lucky hit (basically, if you take more damage than your constitution in one hit, you’ll be knocked unconscious and worse).  Magic is also handled differently.  Spellcasters use mana to power their spells, and while it is more prevalent in this time period, it can still make casting spells unpredictable and prone to mis-firing. Nevertheless, powerful magic can be wielded, though spellcasters are hated by some and feared by most inhabitants of the city.

*PBP Timing:* To give players a chance to create their characters and fill the group, I’d like to start up the game during the end of the year holiday week (December 26th) and keep it moving at a pretty quick pace.  I will try to update with a post that moves the game forward every other day or so.  If you aren’t able to keep up with that kind of deadline, it’s fine and I’d still like you to play, but I may have to make some decisions for your character (ie, NPC them).  I’m looking for a group of five players to start, though could begin with fewer.

Any questions?  Please ask!  Thanks for reading!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 28, 2005)

*Player List*

Player List with possible Culture / Character Class

Borson -- Serin Mrsdevan Thief
Lord Raven 88 -- Mysterious...
Rath Lorien -- Carlo Carronese Gladiator
Daz -- Kalahd the Hawk
Munin -- Frankie Four Fingers

Alternates:
Wargamer X -- Wrigglie Assassin

Looks about full, however, if you are interested in being an alternate let me know!


----------



## Borson (Nov 29, 2005)

I am interested, but am new to the PbP format entirely.  If you can put up with my learning curve and answering a lot of questions.. I'm game!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Borson, no problem at all.  PBP is pretty free-form, and I don't really have a strict format for posting (I don't think anyone does...).  You can post as much as you want, or just enough to say what your character is doing or saying.  Check out a few other games on ENWorld to get some ideas.  Let me know what kind of character you're interested in, and your past experience with d20, Thieves' World, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Borson (Nov 29, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Borson, no problem at all.  PBP is pretty free-form, and I don't really have a strict format for posting (I don't think anyone does...).  You can post as much as you want, or just enough to say what your character is doing or saying.  Check out a few other games on ENWorld to get some ideas.  Let me know what kind of character you're interested in, and your past experience with d20, Thieves' World, etc.
> 
> Thanks!




No experience with "Thieves World". 
d20 is a new term for me since starting to play again, but it makes the D&D games easier to understand. ( was THAC0=0 retarded, or is it just me?)
I been lookin at the other games a bit, they are all over the map LOL
I would want to play something easy for my first attempt.  what would YOU suggest?


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 29, 2005)

MummyKitty,

  Oh please, let me in!!!  I haven't played in GR's Thieves World, but the book is scratching on my shelf.  As a character concept, I'm thinking of a wigglie native assassin of the Maze.  Give me a thumbs up and I'll post the character.  Thanks!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Wargamer X, of course you are in!  Welcome.   A Wrigglie Assassin would be perfect.

Borson, this will be pretty easy.  The good thing about Thieves' World is, there are only human characters (no non-human races) and few monsters.  Just think of it as your typical run-down, scraggly medieval city with a touch of magic.  I'll do all the dice rolling so you don't need to worry about that, just say what your character wants to do.

The adventure I'm planning to start with shouldn't even have too much combat-- mainly investigation with just a touch of illicit activities....


----------



## Borson (Nov 29, 2005)

I will play as a rogue.  a Charismatic outcast of his own doing, pursueding my way through life, until suddenly I found myself being the target of persuasion.. forced to be hired by Jubal in order to save my own life.. only to be left wondering when I will find the group that wants me dead.. more than likely they will be cowards hoping to prey on me during a weaker moment, a moment when my guard might be down, a moment I hope never comes.. I must know who has forced me into this slavery under Jubal.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mummykitty,

I'd be keen to have a bash. I've read some of the novels but don't have the RPG book so if I could snare one of your pregenned PCs that would be sweet. I post pretty much daily, weekends are sometimes a little slow for me but other than that I'm good.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Daz, sounds good.  Let me know what kind of character you're interested in and I'll send you a couple of choices.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm very interested, I don't have the Thieves World RPG book, but I've recently (yesterday) picked up the Novel and I'm making my way thru it.

At this stage I have a concept for a former slave/gladiator, who has recently been freed (Possibly by Jubal) and has been acting as a freelance enforcer/mercenary

 I'll post the character in the next day or two.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 30, 2005)

Greetings!
I've been looking for a gritty, rare-magic game and then on a lark I check enworld and find this posting.  If you have room for me then I'm in.

I'm familiar with the setting, but not actually played in it.  Loads of D20 experience, but do not have the new books.

My first choice is to play a dex-based street fighter.  Perhaps a rogue/fighter or possibly rogue/ranger.  I don't recall if Theive's World has rapiers or not, but that's kind of the direction I'm going.  Lives by his wits, one step ahead of trouble.

One wrinkle: I will be able to participate regularly (daily) but I'm on vacation from Dec 28 through Jan 6th.  If you are willing to put up with an NPC start (or a delayed start) for the character then I'd like to join.

Thanks!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, looks like the group is rounding out nicely.  I have some more work to do on characters it sounds like.  I'll make some tweaks and send out some possible choices for those who don't have characters.  If you want to create a character without the book, that's fine, I'll give you some suggestions about what you can add.  In particular, in Thieves' World, you get Cultural and Background skills and traits that will add to your character's capabilities.

Rath, in answer to your question about rapiers, yes they are allowed (I'd say just about any type of weapon might be found in this world).  And, I can work you into the game later if you can't start right away.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 1, 2005)

MK,

  I'm still working on the character - sorry for taking so long (I'm not able to ride any E-Z character generator for Thieves World   ).  Finished skills and feats last night, and should round out by Friday night.  In general I've got, for party listing purposes;

Stick
Assassin 6
Backgrounds: Wrigglie/Criminal

  I'm tempted to track down Shadowspawn's Guide to Sactuary this weekend.  Anyone know if there are any good Assassin-like prestige classes in there?


----------



## Borson (Dec 1, 2005)

Would you guys have a problem if I were an Ilsig or Rankan Thief?  The thought being that since I really don't know the city, I can get away with asking lots of questions about things a Wrigglie should already know.  Rankans view Sanctuary as a pit, so my only reason for being there is to make a profit.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for being a little slow in replying to things, but once things clear up at work and on the home front, we'll be ready to play by the Xmas holiday!

WargamerX-- I haven't gotten Shadowspawn's guide yet... it's out in PDF format but I prefer to get the book for this one.  I'll snatch it as soon as my local game store gets it.  From what I have heard, it has info about outlying areas in the world, as well as some additional backgrounds, cultures and maybe prestige classes.  It also has the Ur Words (a new form of magic) in it... until I see that I'm not sure how I'll like it, but since it's part of the official book I would probably allow it.

Borson, you suggested I post some of my background info that I sent you by email, so here is an excerpt, with a few additions, about the Rankene and Ilsig empires and other topics:

There are many drugs, poisons and herbs in Thieves'
World, and there are character types that can
specialize in using them, such as healers and
assassins.  In fact, healing is a bit different in
Thieves' World.  There is no Cure Light Wounds. 
Instead, the version of the spell for TW converts
lethal damage to non-lethal damage.  Lethal damage heals slowly,
and in fact you can get diseases and infections if you
don't take care of it properly, which can lead to
permanant damage to your stats, HP, etc. Herbs can
help with healing and preventing disease.

The Rankan Empire is a large empire that rules the
eastern part of the continent.  Think of them as
something like the Roman Empire, large, old, with a
great army.  Very prideful people set in their ways,
used to elegance and luxery.  For them, Sanctuary is a
scum pit and about the only reason they would go there would
be to make money on something.  They'd look down upon
most inhabitants.  The current ruler of Sanctuary is a
member of a Rankan royal family, Prince Kadakithis.  He's idealistic and is trying to make the best of his situation and clean up the town.

Ilsig is a competing kingdom on the western part of the continent that is separated from the Rankan empire by a long mountain range that cuts the continent in half north to south.  I envision them as an "Classical Oriental" sort of an kingdom in flavor, not as powerful as Rankene but still a force to be reckoned with.  in
fact, Sanctuary was founded by escaped slaves from the
Ilsig Kingdom.  So, Ilsig people see Santuary
residents as little more than freed slaves.  It's
possible that Ilsig would like to take over Sanctuary
and reclaim it's inhabitants as slaves at some point. The Ilsig Kingdom is viewed as decadent by its neighbors and was conquered at one point by Rankene.  However, with the recent decline of Rankene, Ilsig is seeing opportunities to gain more power.  Inhabitants of Ilsig tend to be well educated and concentrate on building their skills.

Note, Sanctuary is located at the south end of the
continent and is in a slightly strategic postion
astride some sea trade routes between these two
powers.  Its strategic value fluctuates depending on
relations between the various nations.

Wrigglies are natives of Sanctuary.  Wrigglie itself
is a derogatory term, though I suppose if they call
one another that it's OK.  They'd prefer to be called
Sanctans, or by their neighborhood in the city.

The Maze is the rotten center of Sanctuary.  It's the
baddest neighborhood in the town (especially in the
age we're playing in, in later times the whole city
goes sour).  They call it the Maze because it is
unmapped, and those who are not familiar with it tend
to get lost inside.  There are narrow alleys,
abandoned buildings, dead ends, tunnels full of rats
and worse inside-- the perfect place for ambushes and
muggings.  The Vulgar Unicorn is one of the most
reknowned taverns in the Maze.  Still, many people
live there and you are generally going to be OK as
long as you watch your back.  But that can go for
anywhere in Sanctuary.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 1, 2005)

MK,

  Wanted to ask, can I trade being a krrf addict for an Enlibar steel longsword?


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> MK,
> 
> Wanted to ask, can I trade being a krrf addict for an Enlibar steel longsword?




Quite an upgrade.    That should be fine, but I need to figure how many slots of magic items the Enlibar steel longsword would count as... will post tonight. And it would be good if you could address your acquisition of such a weapon in your character's backstory.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 2, 2005)

Kewl...I was thinking along the lines of either a reward for a service (ie assassination)to a mage, or that Stick murdered an Imperial officer/Hellhound (if the time is after Walegrin's quest) - which could work as a plot hook...  

As I read it, the benefits are; +1 as a masterwork item, hardness of hacked items is reduced by 10, green sparks when hacking something, and +2 resistance bonus to saves against spells/magic/supernatural (but only while holding), and no magical aura.

Either high or medium power, I'm sure.  If OK, that will be my only special weapon.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry for the newbie question, but should we just post our character development questions and rough-drafts here for DM review and approval?  Or should we send these "works in progress" to Mummykitty in private email.  I don't mind the other players being involved in the creation process, but I don't know if I should clutter this thread with such things.

btw: I picked up the Thieve's World Player's Manual last night.


----------



## Munin (Dec 2, 2005)

I know I'm late, but I'd like to join as an alternate if the option is still open. 
I'm new to Sanctuary, but I recently ordered the Thieves' World PHB and should get it in the next day or so. I'm going to do a one-on-one game with my wife and would love some inspiration. Just let me know!


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 2, 2005)

MK,

Here is my draft character sheet.  Pls. give it the once over.  Thanks!

Stick
Male Human Assassin 6
Representing WargamerX
Age: 23
Rep: +1
Ethnic Background: Wrigglie/Sanctan (Maze Savvy, Will save +1)
Character Background: Criminal (+2 Spot vs. thievery, disable device, sleight of 
hand)
Diety: Shelpa

Strength 14 (+2) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 10 (+0) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 10" 
Weight: 145 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond; filthy, shoulder length; 2 day shadow 

Total Hit Points: 35

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [dexterity] +2 [leather armor]
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier: +7 = +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]  

Fortitude save: +5 (+7) = 5 [base]  (+2 vs. poisin)
Reflex save: +8 = 5 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: +3 = 2 [base] +1 [Ethnicity bonus]  
{Special: +2 resistance to spells/magic/supernatural when holding Enkido}

Attack (Enkido): +7 = 4 [base] +2 [strength] +1 [masterwork]
Attack (handheld): +6 = 4 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +6 = 4 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +7(+8) = 4 [base] +3 [dexterity] (+1 <30' PBS) 
Grapple check: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [strength]  


Light load: 58 lb. or less
Medium load: 59-116 lb.
Heavy load: 117-175 lb.
Lift over head: 175 lb.
Lift off ground: 350 lb.
Push or drag: 875 lb.

Languages: Sanctan, Rankene, Ilsigi  

Armor:

Leather jerkin and leggings


Weapons:

"Enkido" Elnibar masterwork longsword [+1 Attack, 1d8+2, crit 19-20/x2 piercing 
or slashing, reduce hardness of target when cutting by 10]

Dagger [1d4+2, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]

Punching Dagger [1d4+2, crit x3, 1 lb., light, piercing or slashing]

Light Crossbow [1d8+1<30', 1d8>30', 19-20/x2]

Feats:

Alertness  
Combat Reflexes (4 AoO) 
Improved Initiative  
Point Blank Shot 
Streetwise (+1 sense motive and local Knowledge check, +2 diplomacy when dealing 
	with street folk)

Traits:
Maze Savvy (+2 Local Knowledge check)
Criminal (+2 Spot Thievery) 

Class Features:
Sneak Attack +2d6
Poisin Use (+2 Craft Poisin & +2 Fort save vs. poisin)
Killing Strike (+2 to DC for Fortitude Save of victim)


Skill/Ability/Total/Ability Modifier/Ranks/Misc. Modifier (54 points)

Appraise Int 2 =  +2   
Balance Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Bluff Cha 4 =  +2 +2  
Climb Str* 6 =  +2 +2   
Concentration Con 0 =  +0   
Craft(poisin) Int 6 =  +2 +2 +2 [craft poisin] 
Diplomacy Cha 4{6} =  +2  +2 [sense motive]  +2 {streetwise}
Disable Device Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Disguise Cha 4 =  +2 +2  
Escape Artist Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Forgery Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Gather Information Cha 7 =  +2 +5  
Heal Wis 0 =  +0   
Hide Dex* 7 =  +3 +4  
Intimidate Cha 4 =  +2 +2  
Jump Str* 6 =  +2 +2   
Knowledge (local) Int 9 =  +2 +4  +2 [Maze Savvy] +1 [Streetwise]
Listen Wis 4 =  +0 +2 +2 [alertness]  
Move Silently Dex* 8 =  +3 +5  
Perform_1 Cha 2 =  +2   
Ride Dex 3 =  +3   
Search Int 2 =  +2   
Sense Motive Wis 7 =  +0 +6  +1 [Streetwise]
Sleight of Hand Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Spot Wis 6 (8) =  +0 +4 +2 [alertness] (+2 vs. thievery) 
Survival Wis 0 =  +0   
Swim Str** 2 =  +2   
Use Rope Dex 5 =  +3 +2  
* = check penalty for wearing armor

Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Assassin 8  
Level 2: Assassin 7  
Level 3: Assassin 8  
Level 4: Assassin 4 +1 to dexterity 
Level 5: Assassin 3  
Level 6: Assassin 5

Stick's HP
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=302707 

Equipment:

Dark brown hooded cloak
Bandolier with pouches and crossbow quiver (20 bolts)
Large pouch
50'rope
grappling hook
4 doses of krrf
vial of scorpian venom
a scarf (for face)

Description:

Stick looks like a typical inhabitant of the Maze; a filthy, unkept, Wrigglie 
sitting off a krrf high or hang-over.  His shoulder length dirty blond hair is 
unkept, and rarely combed - usually only when he is on a "job".  Then it is tied 
back with a bit of cord.  Although beardless, Stick is not too particular about 
shaving so there is ussually a one to three day growth on his rough face.  He 
tries to dress as "normal" as possible, avoiding the "sinister" man in black 
look that many assassins seem to adopt.  By adopting the persona of a typical 
Maze cutpurse, Stick effects a camoflage both of his identity and true talents.  

Background: Stick was born and raised in the dark alleys of the Maze.  His 
mother was a street whore and his father was a petty criminal.  Both died young, 
leaving Stick to the tender care of a child gang (ala Oliver Twist).  He earned 
his name by beating another child to death with a bat at age 8.  By the time the 
gang broke apart, or was rubbed out by a rival, Stick had become a fair burgler 
and pickpocket, with a predisposition to violence.  At 14 he was "apprenticed" 
by older (mid 20s) assassin, who needed Stick's thieving skills.  When Stick 
saved the older assassin's life during the job by killing a wandering gaurd, the 
assassin took him under his wing in earnest.  Stick learned well, and continued 
his learning after the older assassin was caught and hung three years ago. Two 
years ago, while assassinating a merchant, Stick was almost fired by a 
sorceress.  Although he escaped (barely) Stick became obcessed with finding a 
way to neutralize magic.  This led to him taking a chancey job roughly a year ago for a 
wizard of all things, to assassinate a rival (wizard).  The payment, in advance, 
was Enkido, an ancient Elnibar longsword.  {The assassination BTW went off 
flawlessly - Stick buddied up to the wizard at the Vulgar Unicorn, got him VERY 
drunk, they staggered into the alley together and Stick stabbed him over 100 times with 
a very poisined dagger (clutching Enkido's pommel the whole time).}   

Personality and motivations: In a single word, Stick is a ruthless pragmatist.  He does 
what he does for a solid practical reason.  He has his demons, but is aware of 
them.  He continues to fight his addiction to krrf (which he takes the Wrigglie 
way - like dip or Skoal in the modern world), his predisposition to anger and violence, and his fear of magic.  Stick does not remember his original name - if he ever had one.  His reckoning is that if he ever needs a "real" name, he'll make it up.  Beneath his exterior lays an unnurtured intellect that he has only begun to explore.  While he has never known love or been nurtured and despite his violent past, Stick is not a sociopath and does possesses a vague moral code, although one filled with caveats (loyalty to gang, tries not to lie to freinds, etc).  Stick has only recently (last year) determined to raise above the common thug.  He has a fear of what he does not understand, and so seeks to minimize whatever that is.  This was his motivation for taking a job from a mage in order to get Enkido, an 
ancient Enlibar steel sword that has become Stick's prized possession.  To Stick, assassination is a thinking man's game. Stick has recently become facinated by the Rankan version of chess; and its relation to warfare.  

Why Hawkmasks?  Stick has realized that an independent in Sactuary can only rize 
so far.  He sees the Hawkmasks as opening two doors to him; continued 
advancement and a possible way out of Thieves World.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 3, 2005)

Carleone "Carlo" di'Vodacce
    Rogue[3], Fighter[2], Gladiator[1]

Caronnese
    Cultural Feat: Persuasive
    Haggler: +2 bonus on buy/sell transactions
    Languages: Caronnese, Trade Tongue

Courtier
    Bonus Skills: Bluff, Sense Motive
    +2 Diplomacy among those who recognize or value good manners

STR        1	12
DEX	4	16(+2)
CON	2	14
INT	2	14
WIS	0	10
CHA	1	12

Level 1: Rogue[1]  6 hitPts	44 skillPts  Combat Expertise	
Level 2: Fighter[1] 10 hitPts	5 skillPts  Weapon Finesse
Level 3: Rogue[2]  5 hitPts	11 skillPts  Improved Feint
Level 4: Fighter[2] 4 hitPts	5 skillPts  Weapon Focus[Rapier]
Level 5: Rogue[3]  2 hitPts	11 skillPts
Level 6: Gladiator[1] 8 hitPts  5 skillPts  Dodge
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=304514

BAB:		5
Hit Points:	47
Skill Points:	81

Skills[ranks]
Appraise[3]
Balance[5]
Bluff[9]
Climb[4]
Diplomacy[2]
Gambling[5]
Gather Information[5]
Intimidate[4]
Jump[5]
Knowledge, Local[5]
Listen[5]
Perform, Dance[4]
Search[3]
Sense Motive[9]
Sleight of Hand[1]
Spot[5]
Tumble[5]
Extra Language[1] (cross-class cost=2 skill points)

Languages
Carronese (S/W)
Trade Tongue (S)
Ilsigi (S/W)

Equipment
Expensive clothes, jewelry
Mithral Chain Shirt
Buckler (often not carried)
Sangre (+1 Rapier, Beautiful workmanship)
Fine Dagger (Beautiful workmanship, not masterwork)
Guantes de Maestra Villanova (see below)
Concealed throwing Dagger in boot

Carleone “Carlo” di’Vodacce was born to a wealthy merchant family in Caronne with Machiavellian influences on all sides.  Grave misfortune befell his family and he now finds himself in Sanctuary, fighting to make a name for himself.

Like many of his countrymen, Carlo is tall and slender with thick dark hair and dark eyes.  Carlo is rakishly handsome, well spoken, and stylishly dressed.  But few mistake his appearance and manner with inexperience.  It is clear that this bravo can take care of himself.  He has a reputation both with the ladies and with his blade.  He does not look for trouble but trouble is never far away and he is quick to challenge the slightest offence.

Dueling is a popular pastime in Caronne and as a young man Carlo trained with fencing masters at the infamous Villanova school.  (The following text on the Villanova style is "borrowed and adapted" from 7th Sea by AEG).

The sinister Villanova family in Caronne has long used political machinations to enforce their will, but they are also deadly swordsmen.  The Villanova school developed as a way to quickly return blows, as well as incorporating all number of dirty tricks into its fighting style.  It is whispered that all graduates must swear fealty to the Villanova family.

The greatest strength of the Villanova school is its ability to turn opponents' attacks back on themselves.  It uses a move called a stop-thrust, which slides the blade up the foes' to deal devastating damage.  It also makes extensive use of feints and other deceptive moves, allowing the swordsman to conceal his true intent from his foe.

[Note: The rules used to reflect this fighting style are included in his skills, feats, and class features.  No special rules are used]

The intrigues of his upbringing prepared him well for life in Sanctuary.  Carlo quickly became familiar with the ways of the city while also learning to respect its dangers.  But even a man with skills can get lost in Sanctuary and Carlo is still working to establish a name for himself.  He has worked as a bodyguard, hired blade, thug, and has even appeared in some of the illegal fighting clubs that can be found around town.  Lately he came to the attention of Jubal and was invited to join the Hawkwings.

Guantes de Maestra Villanova

His gloves (Guantes de Maestra Villanova) are a symbol of his status in the Villanova school.  The gloves are black and decorated along the back with silver in a distinctive pattern.  The gloves are made of an unusual material that feels similar to soft leather, but the gloves are surprisingly durable and tenaciously resist scuffs and tears.  Talented graduates of the school are given the coveted gloves as a testament to their skills and to demonstrate affiliation with the Villanova family.  Many pairs of these gloves exist and their wearers have earned the respect of swordsmen throughout the empires.  It is rumored that the gloves are enchanted and impart some of the speed that is the hallmark of the Villanova swordsman.  The reputation of the gloves serve as a warning, not only as to the ability of the wearer, but also to possible retribution from other graduates of the Villanova school if not the Villanova family itself.  But in the back alleys of Sanctuary the gloves more often than not serve as a magnet, drawing challengers of all sorts to test the famed skill of the Villanova duelist.  To win the gloves in a fair duel would be an accomplishment to which many would aspire.

Very few outside the senior members of the Villanova family know the true history of the gloves.  Years ago Caronne was brutally occupied by the Wizards of Enlibar.  The wizards have long since left Caronne, but at that time the Villanova family provided protection and security services to the wizards that had enslaved their people.  The gloves were given to members of the family and their trusted retainers as a badge of authority in recognition of their services.  The magical gloves enhance the dexterity of the wearer, making them a valuable asset indeed, but one with a dark secret.  The wizards were ever suspicious of their bodyguards (as well they should have been) and to help ensure their control, they embedded an additional feature into the gloves that made the wearer more susceptible to their mind-controlling magic.  Those few who do know these secrets are generally motivated to keep the secrets well hidden.

Game attributes of the Guantes de Maestra Villanova
     Gloves of Dexterity +2
     -2 Will save vs. Magic
     Roleplaying factors:  Challengers are often looking to prove themselves against the reputation of a Villanova swordsman.  Also, Carlo is not aware of the magic or history of the gloves. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions, corrections, or adjustments.

Regards,
Rath


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 3, 2005)

Great characters!  Stick and Carlo are looking good.  

Got a few finishing touches to put on the pre-generated characters, and working through Borson's character as well.  Still slated to start that holiday week, although if we get everyone's characters done sooner, we could go earlier.  No hurry or worry though.

Thanks guys, will be in touch over the weekend!!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Below is my character submision, as I don't have the Thieves World PHB I will need some help to fully complete my character.

Drake Natal[sblock]	
Male Human Fighter 4 / Sorcerer 1 / Dragon Disciple 1
Deity: ?
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 30' (20')

Str: 17 +3 10pts +1 level
Dex: 12 +1 4pts
Con: 14 +2 6pts
Int: 12 +1 4pts
Wis: 10 +0 2pts
Cha: 12 +1 4pts

HP: 53/53 (4d10 + 1d4 + 1d12 + 12Con)

AC: 17 (10Base +1 Dex +5 Arm +1 Nat Arm)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +8 (6 base +2 Con)
Reflex: +2 (2 base)
Will: +5 (5 base) 

Init: +5

BAB: +4

Attacks: 
Spiked Chain: +8 2d4+4 x2
Disarm: +18 (+4 BAB, +1 WF, +3 Str, +4 Feat, +4 Large Weap, +2 Spiked Chain)

Skills
Climb 6 (3 ranks +3 Str)
Intimidate 8 (7 ranks +1 Cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) 9 (8 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (History) 3 (2 ranks +1 Int)
Ride 5 (4 ranks +1 Dex)
Speak Language 2 (Draconic, ?)
Swim 7 (4 ranks +3 Str)

Feats
Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Prof(Spiked Chain), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative,
Power Attack, Weapon Focus(Spiked Chain), Weapon Spec.(Spiked Chain) 

Languages: Rankene, ?, Draconic, ?

Equipment
Spiked Chain 10lbs
Dagger 1lb
Breastplate 30lbs
Backpack 2lb
-Blanket(Winter) 3lb
-Bedroll 5lb
-Silk Sack 0.5
-Waterskin 4lbs

Belt Pouch 0.5 lbs
-Flint and Steel
-Whetstone 1lb

Dragon Shaped Signal Whistle (worn around neck)

Equipment In vault
Large Metal Shield
Battle Axe
Mace
Two Handed Sword
(5) Spears
(2) 50' Hemp Rope
Grappling Hook
(2) Bullseye Lantern
(5) Oil
(2) Water Barrel (full)
(2) Ink
(4) Quills
(10) Parchment
Sealing Wax
Signet Ring
(10) Trail Rations 
(5) Sacks
Soap
Shovel
Tent

Cold weather outfit
Explorers outfit
Nobles outfit
Travellers outfit

Special Equipment[sblock]*
Amulet of Draconic Might: (Minor Power Item)*_
This amulet was created eons ago by a now long forgotten race of humanoids (Dralings) who 
possessed the blood of dragons in their veins, primarily amulets of this type were 'gifted' 
(either voluntarily or via force) to worthy ones to slowly transform these ones from their 
mundane forms into that of a Draling, during the transformation process this amulet would
subtly influence and modify the wearers behaviour, over time this would bring the wearers
goals, motivations and desires into line with the Dralings.  To enable the transformation 
process to proceed undetected, the Amulet has the ability to disguise the physical 
appearance of it's possesor.  Other powers become manifest as the transformation process 
continues.

Int14  Wis10 Cha14 Ego10

Powers:
Disguise Self, Item has 10 ranks in Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate & Sense Motive, Speach,  
Read Languages Ability, 120' vision & hearing, allows access to sorcerer and dragon disciple 
classes._


*Bracers of the Silver Vault (Medium Power Item)*_
This bracer grants access to an extradimensional vault in which the wearer can store and 
retrieve any item therein, to place an item within the vault the wearer needs to touch the
item and speak the command word (standard action, reflex save to avoid) this causes the 
item to fade from sight, to retrieve an item the wearer needs to mearly visualise the item 
in question (move action), this will then cause the item to either appear in the wearers 
hand or adjacent to him.

Use of the vault is physically draining, everytime an item is stored within the vault, the 
wearer takes 1 point of non-lethal damage per 50 pounds of weight, however retrieval of an
item doesn't cause non-lethal damage to the wearer.

Once per week the wearer is able to physically transport himself and any others he chooses 
into the vault (5 points of non-lethal damage per person, reflex save to avoid).  The vault 
itself can be any shape the wearer imagines to a maximum of one 10'cubic feet for every 
two character levels the wearer has, also the wearer is able to create any number of 
storage containers/rooms or basic furnishings that he/she desires._[/sblock]

Treasure: 100 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp (In Vault)
Weight Carried: 57 lbs

Spells Known (4/2) 
0st- Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation.
1st- Feather Fall, True Strike.

Spells per Day (5/5)

Height: 6'6"
Weight: 220 lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: White
Skin: Tanned

Appearance:
Drake Natal is an imposing man at 6'6" tall, due to his many years of vigourous exercise 
Drakes heavily muscled body looks like it's carved out of marble by the finest sculpter, 
while not gifted with beautiful looks, Drake is handsome nonetheless in a coldly chiselled 
rough edged way.

Background:
Drake was born in tha capital of Ranke to minor nobles who had a penchant for archeology, in
particular that of 'lost' civilisations. It was during such a dig that some unusual artifacts 
were recovered from an ancient burial site.  

While Drakes parents were good archeologist they proved to be poor businessman, straped for 
cash Drakes Father went to a local moneylender to further fund the excavation of the vast 
ancient site, as Drakes Father was short of cash and collaterial , he offered up his title 
and the family estate as insurance. 

As the moneylender greatly desired the Natal's title and estates, it was relatively easy to 
arrange an 'accident' to befall Drakes parents, being the only son the debt become the 
obligation of the 15 year old Drake, thus at the tender age of 15 Drake was sold into slavery
to a gladitorial school, little did the moneylender think that the boy would survive.

Drake not only survived his years as a gladiator, he also managed to gain his freedom from the
kindly manager of the school, who looked upon Drake as a son. Vowing revenge Drake made his way 
to his ancenstral home, using the many secret passages Drake was able to confront the wealthy 
moneylender, after gaining a full written confession Drake turned over the badly beaten 
moneylender to the tender mercies of the authorities.

Upon searching his home, Drake discovered that much of his family possesions and artifacts had
long been sold, a search of the secret family vault turned up a strangly wrought dragon-like 
amulet as well as a pair of silver bracers, both of which were from the fateful last dig which
resulted in the death of his parents.

Shortly after donning the Dragon-like Amulet Drake discovered that the amulet was alive in some
fashion, after many months in which Drake began to notice his body undergoing a subtly change,
Drake finally managed to learn the strange tongue that the amulet spoke, since then Drake has 
made it his goal to complete what his parents had started by recovering the remaining artifacts.

Drakes search has lead him to the 'City' of Santuary, where he had discovered that a number of 
items were sold.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Some notes on Lord Raven's character

[sblock]Lord Raven... interesting character.  I have to admit at first glance I wasn't sure he would fit, but, the more I thought about it, the more I like the concept.  We'll need to tweak a few things to make him suitable for Thieves' World.  For one thing, there are not dragons in the world at this time, however, the idea that there may have been at some past time is intriguing.  There are dragon-like creatures that live on other planes that may be summoned as well (for example, the Flying Knives from one of the stories) so it's not out of the question.  I will say that I think there may be some interesting complications from your transformation.  For example, you would certainly attract attention in Sanctuary so you'll get a reputation bonus of +1...

Also, in Thieves' World, Sorcerers are called Initiates and have a bit more limited powers.  At first level, you can have one known spell and one familiar spell. Known spells can be cast without preparation.  Familiar spells require some prep (1 standard action for 1st level spells, more for higher level).  Casting spells will cause some damage to your character.  If it's a known spell of safe level (1-3rd for a 1st level caster) it only does 1 pt of non-lethal damage per level (you can freely cast a number of cantrips equal to your key spellcaster attribute modifier, in your case intelligence or charisma, whichever you choose).  You could potentially be familiar with a higher level spell, but the damage from casting that spell would be in lethal damage equal to twice the spell level. In addition, to cast spells in TW, you need to draw on mana, which requires rolls over a mana threshold.  Basically you can't be certain a spell will go off immediately (unless you are high level casting a low level spell, or have a spell focus).  There is also chance of a spectacular success or failure depending on the roll.  So, for this character, I'd want you to select one spell that is your known spell and one that is your familiar spell.  Initiates can select spells from the Mage and Witch lists in the book.  All the ones you have listed are allowable from the Mage list.  Witch spells seem somewhat similar to Druid spells.  Let me know if you want more information on this.  Bascially I don't want to get weighted down with the rules details, suffice to say you have enough hit points to cast some spells and not worry about a little extra damage, and the spells you have listed here are not so powerful that I'm worried about unbalancing things.

Unfortunately I don't own the Dragonomicon, which I believe the Dragon Disciple class comes from, so I'll need to get that from the library again to read up on it.  (The class is allowed in TW.)

Can you tell me where you got the magic items from?  I'd like to get some additional information to evaluate them.  In particular, gold piece value...
[/sblock]

Overall I have to say that I'm extremely impressed with everyone's character ideas so far.  Each has a great backstory and personality that should make this very fun.  In fact I am going to have to adjust some of the adventure as you are going to be a bit more notorious than I first thought.  The famous characters of the TW series will still be of higher level but you are not far behind them and are almost worthy of your own stories!   In fact, I am having a hard time thinking you'd be working for Jubal.  More likely you'd be either his allies or trying to take him out! ....


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 6, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Some notes on Lord Raven's character
> 
> [sblock]Lord Raven... interesting character.  I have to admit at first glance I wasn't sure he would fit, but, the more I thought about it, the more I like the concept.  We'll need to tweak a few things to make him suitable for Thieves' World.  For one thing, there are not dragons in the world at this time, however, the idea that there may have been at some past time is intriguing.  There are dragon-like creatures that live on other planes that may be summoned as well (for example, the Flying Knives from one of the stories) so it's not out of the question.  I will say that I think there may be some interesting complications from your transformation.  For example, you would certainly attract attention in Sanctuary so you'll get a reputation bonus of +1...
> 
> ...



For Mummykitty
[sblock]
Hi, I'm glad you like the concept. The concept stems from a city based D&D game I played where I had a character who was a fighter who discovered an unusual dragon shaped amulet
which had the ability to talk, so all I've done is expand on that basic idea.

In regards to the Dragon Disciple here is all the info you need from the SRD.  In regards to the concept I wasn't sure how it would fit either, particularily because I don't have any of the Thieves Worlds RPG books, but from the little I've read in the Thieves World novel it seemed possible mainly because not much is said about the past or other places outside of santuary.

In regards to the magical items, I made them up   Firstly I wanted to have a talking Dragon Shaped Amulet, since the thing is intelligent I thought wouldn't it be cool if the amulet had some way of influencing/controlling my character thus I added the social skills to the amulet, this of course increased it's Ego to a level, that it could possibly take control of Drake for short periods of time, I then added the Disguise Self ability as this would aid Drake at remaining untedected while he continued to undergo the transformation process.  So all in all the Disguise Self ability is the only useful ability for Drake, and the other abilities mearly make it easier for the amulet to control Drake. I also wanted to leave it open ended so that over time you could add/change the powers of the amulet (hint hint)

As a guideline I used the DMG's section on Intelligent Items to work out the items Ego, Speach, reading ability and lesser powers (social skills). 

Secondly: Regarding the Bracers of the Silver Vault, I created that as a combination Handy Haversack/Portable Hole, since having access to an extradimensional space for storage purposes can be rather handy, I decided to limit it's size and make it physically draining to limit the amount of stuff put in there, since your the DM it's up to you to decide wether I'm allowed to have either of these items, or if you want to further tweak them.

Thridly: Drake will choose Truestrike as his known spell, and Featherfall as his familiar spell

Forthly: Is there anything that I should be aware of concerning Drakes background and place of birth.[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Further Comments:

[sblock]Thanks for the pointer to the SRD, wasn't sure that class would be in there as open content.

The Dragon Amulet will be interesting, so I'm fairly OK with it as is.... the disguise self ability being an illusion based ability will only disguise your appearance, so it won't fool the senses of smell or mask sounds.  Such a thing as a talking amulet would be highly unusual, and would probably frighten or provide some negative reaction mods for some inhabitants of Sanctuary (those that didn't want to steal it from you).

The Bracers are a cool concept and I like the idea of having them inflict some light damage with heavy use, that fits the TW world pretty well.  I'm a little concerned about the immediacy of them though... I'd almost rather make them work as a ritual casting item, so it would take a little bit of time to open the planar gate to this other realm.  I can also say that any thief finding out about these items would be highly interested in obtaining them. 

Spell choice sounds good.  Thanks.

If you are Rankan, which I think is a good fit, you will get a bonus feat.  You'll also get some skills and languages from your background.  I'll send you some additional info soon.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 6, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Further Comments:
> 
> [sblock]Thanks for the pointer to the SRD, wasn't sure that class would be in there as open content.
> 
> ...



[sblock]
Regarding the Amulet it has both the abilty to talk verbal and mentally with the wearer (this is outlined in the DMG under the speach ability for intelligent items) so most of the time I'd assume it speaks telepathically, I'm assuming that the amulet at least speak Draconic (Drake learn't Draconic from the amulet after all) plus 'ancient common' and one other language.  So since it's so old I doubt it can speak any language which is commonly spoken today, thus it would have to rely on Drake to tell it what is going on, unfortuanetly for Drake the Amulet has Sense Motives +10, so it'll be pretty hard to lie to it   

Regarding the disguise self ability, you're right that it won't fool anyone who get up close and personal with Drake (particularly when Drake grows fangs and claws  ), which is part of the fun.

In regards to the Bracers, just let me know how long it will take to transfer the item to the vault, I hope that I can still summon items back as a Move Action though, that way I'll be able to make use of the weapons stored in the vault, also I have planned a bit of mummery to disguise the nature of the Bracers.  either way let me know what you decide, if the bracers are abit too good then I have some alternative ideas regarding this, along the lines of gloves of storing.[/sblock]


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 7, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Overall I have to say that I'm extremely impressed with everyone's character ideas so far.




Thanks!  I agree, not your average Hawkmask leg-breakers.



			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> In fact I am going to have to adjust some of the adventure as you are going to be a bit more notorious than I first thought.  ....




Uh-oh...



			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> In fact, I am having a hard time thinking you'd be working for Jubal.




If Jubal sends us after a big guy on a red Tros horse, Stick is outta there.  




			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> More likely you'd be either his allies or trying to take him out! ....




Negative on the later...because of his surviving aformentioned big guy on a Tros horse...


----------



## Borson (Dec 7, 2005)

hahahaaaa  
just posting so you know I am still kicking..

I was working on creating another PC for a game starting prior to this one.  done with it, so now I can finish what I started    looking forward to this for sure, I even have the book coming in a few days.  plus I live near the DM /evil laughter /


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 7, 2005)

Mummykitty, any advice on language picks?
Are you going to have a "common" language in Sanctuary?
I know that there is a "Sanctuary" language, so do you recommend that we all take that?
(I want to be able to talk to the PC's and NPC's...)

-Rath


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still kicking too, just haven't had a chance to work on much.  I know some of you are still waiting for me so just hang tight for a bit, I will get back to you soon.

Borson, you live "relatively" close. 

Rath, I'd recommend that you (and everyone) take Sanctan or you will have some difficulty communicating.  There is also a "Trade Tongue" but that is mainly for transactions and you don't need to learn it.  Sanctan is similar to Ilsigi, so if you can speak that you can understand some Sanctan but not all (and vice-versa to a certain extent).

DANO


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm still floating, waiting on DANO's pleasure


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm still floating, waiting on DANO's pleasure




Daz, sorry about that. I still need to finish the characters.  Will do that soon.  Relatively soon anyway.


----------



## Munin (Dec 10, 2005)

MK, I'm interested in joining as an alt. Should I post a character here or wait until you need a spot filled?


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 10, 2005)

MK, 

In the TW player's handbook it describes some of the history of Caronne.  It mentions that Caronne was once ruled by Enlibar.  Then conquered by Ranke.  Then left to its own fate when Ranke withdrew its legions.  I believe that the timeperiod of this game is approximately 50 years prior to the timeperiod described in the player's handbook.  So my question is, what has actually happened in Caronne at the time of our game?  Has Ranke left Caronne yet?  If so, how long ago?  How long ago was Caronne occupied by Enlibar?  How long ago did Ranke capture Caronne (or perhaps it has not happened yet)?

The reason I'd like to know is that I'd like to flesh out my backstory a bit more, particularly the reason for my comming to Santuary.  The history may also influcence how my character feels about Ranke.  

If you don't have this information, or if you are prepared to be flexible, I propose that my character fled Caronne as a consequence, directly or indirectly, of Ranke occupation.

Thanks,
Rath


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm still floating, waiting on DANO's pleasure



No worries mate


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just checking in with a quick update.  I've decided to tweak the adventure that I was working on... Jubal and his Hawkmasks will still be involved, but, instead of becoming Hawkmasks (which I think may actually be a bit of a career limiting move for such up-and-coming "entreprenuers" of Sanctuary such as yourselves), you'll becoming entwined with them in other ways.  It'll be more fun that way.  So, that's what I've been working on over the past few days.

Munin, please just email your character to me in case I need to work him into the middle of the adventure.

Rath, to answer your question... I'm not sure off hand.  I'm hoping the timeline will be more detailed in the upcoming books.  At this point, it's safe to assume that the Enlibar occupation of Carronne was in the distant past.  I think the Rankans may still be nominally in control of Carronne, but even if not, their occupation would be in the recent past, so there is plenty of reason for someone from Carronne to have less than friendly feelings toward Rankene.  In any event, the prejudice against magic would be in place during this time period, as the Rankene armies also use battle mages to crush their enemies.  

I hope to devote some time tonight to catching up with all the characters submitted so far.  Thanks for your patience, we are still going to start the game during the holiday week!!

DANO


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 12, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Thanks for your patience, we are still going to start the game during the holiday week!!DANO



WOOHOO


----------



## Munin (Dec 12, 2005)

MK, you have mail.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

On languages-- if you wish you can take Sanctan as one of you bonus languages.  I want to make sure everyone has a common tongue to speak in.  If you purposefully want a character that has difficulties communicating, you don't have to take it.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 17, 2005)

Are you still wanting us to put together contacts?
The book indicates two at our level.
If we are doing them then I have some ideas:

1)  An info contact, Merian, a prostitute with whom I have an on-again-off-again love/hate relationship.  I help her out when she needs protection and she helps me out in a variety of ways.
2)  A skill contact, Armande, a healer/herbalist from Caronne with whom I have a comfortable business relationship.

Let me know if you want me to flesh these contacts out.

-Rath


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 17, 2005)

btw - are there any other threads for this game that I should know about?  Or have they not been created yet?  Right now I'm only aware of this thread.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes, if you have ideas for contacts go ahead and add them to your character sheet. 

I haven't created the adventure or rogue's gallery threads yet.  I'll do that when we start next week... Yes, I'm still targeting a start on Monday 12/26.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey MK, how we lookin for my PC? I'm lookin forward to this game.

cheers

Daz


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 18, 2005)

Daz, I just need to type him up.  Right now, he's just notes in my notebook.  Will do that soon.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 18, 2005)

I've made some minor adjustments to the character (skill point distribution and languanges, etc).  I'll wait until you put the rogue's gallery thread and post the final version of the character there along with the contact info.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 20, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Daz, I just need to type him up.  Right now, he's just notes in my notebook.  Will do that soon.



No worries mate, apologies if I'm coming over as pushy but I'm keen to see the start (and end) of this game


----------



## Munin (Dec 21, 2005)

MK,

I emailed you my alt character.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 23, 2005)

Mummykitty, you may have gotten my bad news from one of the other games we're mutually in.  

I got nailed this week for another Iraq tour, hence I must drop out.  Yes, this sucks, if for no other reason than it came out of the blue just in time for Christmas.  

However, if you all are still going when I get back - I want in!  {other character or putting Stick on hold is cool}


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 23, 2005)

Wargamer X-- Take care of yourself over in Iraq.  When you get back, I'll find a way to work Stick in for sure.  We have one alternate player already, so we'll be fine with numbers.  Still on for a Monday kick-off.  

How about a roll-call...  Who is still in and ready to play?  Any last minute character questions, additions, etc?  I'm going to set up the Rogues Gallery thread tonight or tomorrow.

One thing I left outstanding on Enlibar weapons... I tend to think of these as "two slot" weapons, even a dagger.  You get the bonus on saving throws against magic, and a masterwork weapon of incredible value and rarity.

I just got all of the Thieves' World books today (through eBay).  So, I'll be re-reading them over the next few weeks... I have a lot of background material, including the CHaosium module, so we should be pretty authentic, but I would expect some possible adjustments as I remember things from the stories.  But remember, Thieves' World is based on the interpretation of the author (or in this case, the game master) so some inconsistency between stories is to be expected.  It makes things more interesting.

Thanks guys and have a happy holiday!!

DanO


----------



## Munin (Dec 24, 2005)

MK,

I'm ready to go if you'll have me...you should have a copy of my character sheet.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm ready to go!


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 25, 2005)

FYI, I just got Shadowspawn's Guide to Sanctuary.  Some great material in here, especially the stats for all the famous characters, more location details, info on crime and punishment, and some new cultures and classes.  I'll pass on the most pertinant information in the kick-off thread.  

Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 25, 2005)

The Rogue's Gallery Thread has been posted.  Please add your characters when you have a chance.  I'll post the intial introductory post tonight or tomorrow!  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2809079


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 26, 2005)

The adventure thread is posted as well, and we're OFF!  Thanks everyone for your patience, I hope you are still excited to try this adventure.  If it works well I will try to run it at a local game convention this spring or summer.

Please take a look at the adventure thread and ask me if you have any questions. We'll still use this thread (the recruiting thread) for Q&A, out of character discussions, and just to BS.  I'm not uptight about the adventure thread, please use whatever format you want (ie, if you want to color your speech, fine, but you don't have to).  I most of all want people to have fun and get a little crazy. 

Here's the adventure thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2809435

Here we go!

DANO


----------



## Borson (Dec 26, 2005)

ok man, I am in the rogues thread....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm in the rogue's gallery.  I'll try to put my first post in this evening when I get home from my parent's house.  They only have dialup so I'm struggling...


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 26, 2005)

Looking good so far!


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

I've posted the draft in the RG and posted first 'round' in the adventure thread - let's get this baby rolling 

And a happy holiday to you all.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 27, 2005)

Great intros everyone!!!  I want to give *Lord Raven * a chance to get in there and do his intro, then I'll do an update.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 28, 2005)

We may have lost Lord Raven, he hasn't posted in the thread for 3 weeks, I'd send him an email but I don't have that functionality.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll give him through tonight, if he doesn't post we'll move forward without him.  I can work him in later if he doesn't post....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm leaving for Mexico tomorrow morning.  I'll still have access to an internet connection, so I will still be able to post.  But it will be dial-up (or internet cafe) so I will probably not post as often as I have been.  I'll be home and back to normal on Jan 9th.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 28, 2005)

Rath, I'm going to go ahead and post today, hopefully you can check in enough to keep up with the story.  Have fun in Mexico!

Look for an update in a couple hours.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 29, 2005)

My internet situation is much better than expected.  At least for the next few days.


----------

